# Prince Edward Island



## neiloliva (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, is there Filipino expats in PEI?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes.

* Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Prince_Edward_Island
* Google 'Filipino immigrants Prince Edward Island' and you get, among others:
RBC Top 25 Canadian Immigrant Award Winner Leticia La Rosa | Canadian Immigrant
Charlottetown woman among RBC Top 25 Canadian immigrants - Local - The Guardian
The Filipino community in Canada at a glance | canada.com


----------



## neiloliva (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi my name is Neil, I am currently a Nurse, my family and I are in the process of immigrating to Prince Edward Island Canada. We have spoken to a few people and done some research online, however some things that are still a concern to us is day to day living costs i,e utilities, fuel etc. Initially our plan is to rent a property, and all going well buy as soon as possible. Hopefully I will be finding a job in healthcare at Charlottetown. Are there any Filipinos who are familiar with this firm? Any general info would be greatly received.

Many Thanks


----------

